# highlight text Outlook 03



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Does anyone know of an add-in or a program that will highlight text in Outlook 03 without using MS Word as the email editor.

Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Tools-Options-Mail format: HTML


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Hey girl, glad to see you back in here. Been a while for me. Hope all is much better for you and that things are really getting much better for you. You are in my prayers and God will bless you I am sure.

Now yes, tools-options-mail format-html settings, the gentleman has this set but to highlight text he has to do it with MS word and the email editor and this is what he is trying to get away from. He doesn't want to use MS word but use just outlook and highlight is not a format in outlook, or as least as far as I know it isn't.

If it is I need for some one to explain it to me so I can learn how for after an extensive search of the web I have yet to find someone who can tell me. I know you can do it if you use word as the email editor but this gentleman is trying to find an add-in to do it. There used to be a program called Annotis that would do this using Outlook 2000 and 2K but it will not work with Outlook 03 so he is looking for another program that will do it or and add-in or if you can do it in outlook then he, well not only he but me to would like to know how with out using MS Word.

You take care and great seeing you here again.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

rkselby98 said:


> but to highlight text he has to do it with MS word


OHHHHH.
He wants to HIGHLIGHT text, not bold or select....

I have sent an email asking if we can create a macro for your buddy.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Uh...what color? Assuming he can write this code, we need an html color for the highlighting. Plain old yellow?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Yes the code would be great and he also mentioned if anyone could solve this and would like to market it he would be glad to help in any way. I guess yellow would be a good color, the color shouldn't be to hard to change once the code is written.

I will give him this post and let him take over here for me so you can work directly with you on this. I know a middle person makes it much harder and I know from my research that a lot of people would love to know how to do this and maybe we all can keep learning as I have learned so much from you already. You have been a gift from God to a lot of us and the computing world is much better off now that we have your help.


----------



## kmages (Mar 4, 2005)

Greetings,

I am the one who found Rick and he has been trying to assist me. If you have an answer or suggestion I would show my appreciation to all involved!

Thanks,

Ken Mages


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Yes, Ken.... what color highlighting? You can pick any html color you like. If you want to be able to use multiple colors, I'm afraid we'll have to know them ahead of time. We can't really replicate all the colors available in MS Word when we're creating a free macro.  I can only ask for "free" to a certain extent. Hope you understand!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

If this is "just" casual highlighting, meaning only using it a few times as opposed to extensive use, you can do the following.

Open Word, and for any text you wish to have hightlighted, type it in Word, highlight it, and then Copy/Paste it into Outlook.


----------



## kmages (Mar 4, 2005)

I do not want to even open Word, but what you are suggesting is my current work-around.

kgm


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Dream he jjust wants yellow, blue would be good too...

WhitPhil, this is what he is trying to get away from.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

We're working on it. Apparently, getting code to format the "current selection" is the problem. We're working on getting some API calls, maybe. smozgur (a member here) is working on it. He's the best.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

We have it working with an input box. You'd hit the button, type the text you want highlighted, and hit Ok. I've asked him if we can't use the same method to grab the selected text and "put it into the input box" for you, so you don't have to see an input box. Still working on it.


----------



## kmages (Mar 4, 2005)

When you are done, I want to publish this as shareware so you and Rick can make some money off of it. I only want the tool. I really want to help Rick and of course I will make a donation too, but I think this is a marketable "product" that escaped the radar. I sincerely appreciate your efforts.

kgm


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

kmg,

I do not want a donation for the code. The person who deserves that is the one who writes the code not me. I think that person should be rewarded and that you and them should get together to market it if they would agree to it.

What I would like is to see the solution posted here for others to learn from and if you like a donation to this site or Dreamboat or the writer of the code whom ever that maybe.

Me I am just a person referring you to others who can help you, they deserve the credit and any monies if any, not me.

Thank you and I do appreciate the kind offer but first and most important is a solution others can benefit from.


----------



## cjcharlie (May 19, 2005)

HI - any progress on this add-in. I'm too very interested in purchasing shareware that would allow me to highlight (yellow, Pink - green, purple, orange - also nice, ability to vary the line size would be helpful) Highlight and retain with Outlook msg. Is a tool in development? Thanks, cj :


----------



## kmages (Mar 4, 2005)

I wish I knew...


----------



## bill.aam (Apr 29, 2004)

I fyou opne a NEW mail message, then click on the TOOL BAR OPTIONS, Add/Removed Buttons, Customize, Select the Formatting ToolBar. You now have a hightlighter and can also change to 15 different colors... If you need a little more help finding this, send me a message..


----------



## kmages (Mar 4, 2005)

Only if Word is your editor...


----------



## bill.aam (Apr 29, 2004)

But I dont have to have or open word...


----------



## bill.aam (Apr 29, 2004)

kmages said:


> I do not want to even open Word, but what you are suggesting is my current work-around.
> 
> kgm


You dont have to open word to HIGHLIGHT, I'm able to HIGHTLIGHT a NEW Message, A message I want to Forward, or A message I need to reply to, right in the message itself. But I do not need to open word at all..


----------



## tomprod (May 27, 2005)

Has the highlighting script been posted for download? Does it also highlight within old emails as well? That would be useful for keeping track of sections within emails that need special attention.

Thanks.


----------

